# Bath Bombs looked great...then sunk some?



## GoinNatural (Dec 13, 2014)

I made my first batch of bath bombs today, two different recipes. I used alcohol to spray moisture in. It worked great, but learned a few things.

First, somehwere it said to spray when done with alcohol to "set". Nope, that made those look funny and started to fizzz....ugh.

Then, I think I should have used witch hazel. The alcohol I think I put too much in and when dried they werent quite as round anymore.

Any hints? I have more to try tomorrow....using witch hazel and not making so moist. I hope that will keep them from "settling"? Appreciate any iinput.


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2014)

If you scroll to the bottom of this page there are threads about bath bombs that might be able to help you.


----------



## GoinNatural (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes I have read all the posts before posting, thanks.

It was raining today which is unusual so maybe that, but I dont know as it is my first try with the two recipes. Several are ok so I am thinking it is that I made the last two sets too wet.?


----------



## lsg (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is my favorite bath bomb recipe.  If you don't like bubbles you, can omit the SLSA.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUTeFnauLK8[/ame]


----------



## deb1350 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you ISG...I tried this recipe tonight and they turned out awesome!


----------



## GoinNatural (Dec 14, 2014)

Figured it out... I  love these. The Lavender one was awesome in the tub last night!!!


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 16, 2014)

GoinNatural, Those bath bombs are GORGEOUS! 

 I used to make tons of bath bombs back in the day. Humidity in the air/rainy day can have a lot to do with how they turn out. Looks like you hit this one out of the park!  Congrats on your success!


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 17, 2014)

lsg - do you think shea butter would work as a substitute for the cocoa butter?  I'm out of cocoa butter but have 5+ lbs of shea . . . may have to experiment tomorrow.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, they look amazing. Can't wait to try this out myself!


----------



## lsg (Dec 18, 2014)

doriettefarm said:


> lsg - do you think shea butter would work as a substitute for the cocoa butter?  I'm out of cocoa butter but have 5+ lbs of shea . . . may have to experiment tomorrow.


Cocoa butter is much harder at room temp., but you can try shea butter.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 18, 2014)

The shea butter sub seems to be a success so far.  They seem pretty firm but I'm waiting to see if they crack or crumble.  Will probably try one out tomorrow night.  I also made one other substitution . . . instead of using the cream of tartar I used colloidal oatmeal and epsom salt.  I wanted something soothing to go with the chamomile scent.


----------



## Shoshi (Dec 18, 2014)

lsg said:


> Here is my favorite bath bomb recipe.  If you don't like bubbles you, can omit the SLSA.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUTeFnauLK8


This is very interesting. We made bath bombs in the soap making course I went on recently, and I wasn't impressed - they were a pain to make and the results were disappointing. I love bubbles in the bath and after the fizz was gone, that was it - no good for me! If you actually get bubbles from these, it would be better. I also like the idea of adding cocoa butter or shea butter. How long do the bubbles last in the bath? Do they last as long as normal bubble bath?

After the class I thought "I'll never make those again" but seeing this, I am not so sure now!

Shoshi


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 18, 2014)

I use SLSA in my bombs and the bubbles do last a fairly long time.  If you want something that lasts longer and bubbles up like crazy, you might want to look at making bubble bars.  I use the good earth spa recipe and love it... I've tried a few others, but this one works the best for me. It kicks the booty of the store-bought bubble bath.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmB3_4SZIvo[/ame]


----------



## Shoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I use SLSA in my bombs and the bubbles do last a fairly long time.  If you want something that lasts longer and bubbles up like crazy, you might want to look at making bubble bars.  I use the good earth spa recipe and love it... I've tried a few others, but this one works the best for me. It kicks the booty of the store-bought bubble bath.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmB3_4SZIvo


Thanks Snappyllama! This looks great. I do like a lot of bubbles in my bath. I bought some simple baby bath/shampoo as a base the other day but I'd much rather make stuff from scratch so you know what's in it.

I hold this forum responsible for me spending too much on Ebay lol lol!! Every time I come on here I find something else I Simply Must Have.

Shoshi


----------



## GoinNatural (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks xraygrl! LOVE them



xraygrl said:


> GoinNatural, Those bath bombs are GORGEOUS!
> 
> I used to make tons of bath bombs back in the day. Humidity in the air/rainy day can have a lot to do with how they turn out. Looks like you hit this one out of the park!  Congrats on your success!


----------

